# May 8th Barber Shops & Salons Open In Houston



## fmdog44 (May 6, 2020)

I will not go in. Way too soon for me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 6, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I will not go in. Way too soon for me.


The ladys will be happy..


----------



## Manatee (May 6, 2020)

That is too far to go just for a haircut.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2020)

I'm not rushing out for a haircut either, been cutting my own bangs at home....or could let them grow out, I go back and forth.  Not troubled by some added length either.


----------



## chic (May 6, 2020)

It might put people in a better mood to look like themselves again.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 6, 2020)

chic said:


> It might put people in a better mood to look like themselves again.


True but within 2 weeks they maybe feeling severely sick. 
I care more about staying alive then I do about my hair. I'm not going out until a safe  proven treatment and or vaccine is found.


----------



## jujube (May 6, 2020)

Salons aren't in the first wave of opening here in Florida.

They better open soon, though, or I'm going to look like Cousin Itt.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> True but within 2 weeks they maybe feeling severely sick.
> I care more about staying alive then I do about my hair. *I'm not going out until a safe  proven treatment and or vaccine is found.*


Sounds like you're going to be staying inside for a while; maybe years.  

If people want to get out and get started living again that's up to them.  If they keep within the safety guidelines, why the hell not?


----------



## Becky1951 (May 6, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Sounds like you're going to be staying inside for a while; maybe years.
> 
> If people want to get out and get started living again that's up to them.  If they keep within the safety guidelines, why the hell not?


I'm not against anyone going out as long as they do so safely. I just gave my opinion and what I plan to do. If its a long time, its my decision to do so,  just as its another's decision to go out.


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2020)

Salons will not open in Los Angeles for a while - at least another month, I'd guess.  When they do, I'll assess the situation and make the decision.  

In the meantime, I'm positively delighted that my dog groomer is taking private appointments. No contact between humans. I'm to phone when I'm at the shop, then put the dog and payment in a crate outside the groomer's, removing leash and collar, then stand back. The groomer opens the door, turns the crate around so the opening faces the shop interior, and retrieves the. Process gets reversed when it's time to pick him up. 

Necessity being the mother of invention, I salute the ingenuity behind making this safe for everyone. 

My pup is looking much more like an Old English Sheepdog than a Maltipoo, plus it's getting very warm in Los Angeles. He needs a haircut more urgently than I do.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 8, 2020)

Houston salons opened today or yesterday. A local channel a piece on one of them. I watched and saw none of the technicians wore gloves. There was no mention of cleaning anything from the barber chairs to waiting chairs to combs and scissors. There was no mention of the technicians washing their hands after each customer. Maybe it's just me but that news video did not do that salon any good.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 9, 2020)

Ours are supposed to open May 15.  I will not go, I cut my own hair and bangs recently and am okay.


----------



## Pappy (May 9, 2020)

Our shops open Monday the 11th. Need to go but a little apprehensive.


----------



## Timetrvlr (May 9, 2020)

I bought clippers online from Costco and cut my own hair yesterday outside on the deck. Turned out pretty good too. No barbershop for me!


----------



## hellomimi (May 9, 2020)

I've been watching tutorials on youtube where women cut their own hair. Problem is I have thick hair that needs texturing so the style wouldn't look like a mop  Woe is me if salons don't open in LA County.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 9, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> I've been watching tutorials on youtube where women cut their own hair. Problem is I have thick hair that needs texturing so the style wouldn't look like a mop  Woe is me if salons don't open in LA County.


I have watched a few of those videos... yikes.   All I can say is, I'll just put mine in a ponytail and wait on a professional.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 9, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> The ladys will be happy..


What would you know about ladys?


----------

